# S-MAX issues



## mykey (13 Sep 2008)

Hi, I have a ford S-Max 1.8 TDCi Zetec, and have started to see some minor electrical issues, (i think?). 
Firstly, the alarm service message keeps coming up on the display, I did bring it back to the garage, and they replaced the internal sensor, but the message still comes up, didnt have a chance to drop it back to the garage yet, as we had a new baby and then went to england for holiday.
Anyone know how to reset service messages on the s-max?.
Also, recently the right indicator seems to have a mind of its own, and turns on all by itself, not good when doing 120 kph on the M6 motorway in the UK!!, it looks  like the indicator stalk could be over sensitive, as it also turns on by itself when the car is parked, leaving the parking lights on.
Anyone else come across this problem??
thanks
mYkEY.


----------



## ajapale (13 Sep 2008)

I have experienced similar minor problems.

The rear bulb indicator light comes on but the bulbs are fine.
The airbag light comes on occassionally and intermittently.
The beeper for when you leave your lights on doesnt work (it starts to work some time after you have left the car!)
Even when you turn off the lights the left hand lights (or the right hand lights) stay on for some bizzare reason!
The cigarrete lighter power unit blew.

Im booking it in to the ford dealer next week to run diagnostics and will let you know how I get on.


----------



## pops (13 Sep 2008)

Hi,
We are thinking of buying this car and have some qualms about the lack of a spare tyre.  Has this affected either of you so far?  What do you do if you get a flat tyre at night in the back of beyond?

We have a Honda Accord at the moment and it's been fantastic, but we just need more space.  Would you recommend the S-max?


----------



## Crunchie (14 Sep 2008)

pops said:


> Hi,
> We are thinking of buying this car and have some qualms about the lack of a spare tyre.  Has this affected either of you so far?  What do you do if you get a flat tyre at night in the back of beyond?
> 
> We have a Honda Accord at the moment and it's been fantastic, but we just need more space.  Would you recommend the S-max?



I bought a Focus earlier this year and it came with no spare, just a ContiMobilityKit, which is a pump and bottle of sealant that it pumps into the tyre in the event of a puncture. I didn't find out until later that a spare was an option on this car.

To make a long story short I got a puncture, one single hole in the middle of the tyre. I used the kit as instructed, drove off, tyre went flat again and ended up shredded. Luckily I was near enough to home not to be stranded. I pursued with Ford and the following are quotes from a letter they sent me:

*"The ContiMobilityKit used in your vehicle is designed to seal most punctures up to 6mm. In most cases this kit is proven to be the market leader"

"Under normal circumstances, after the ContiMobilityKit has been used the tyre puncture can be repair [sic]. If a tyre is not repairable we can only assume that this was due to the nature of the puncture and not because the ContiMobilityKit was used."*

In fairness to my Ford dealer I was later given a spare wheel and a contribution towards the replacement tyre. The Focus has a space for a spare wheel but I don't think the S-Max has (I'm subject to correction on that). 

I was lucky, the puncture happened close to home, but if it had happened "at night in the back of beyond" I was in big trouble and I can honestly say I would never buy a car again unless it had a spare wheel.


----------



## pops (14 Sep 2008)

Thanks, that's what i thought.


----------



## Pacific (19 Apr 2009)

Have a similar problem with parking lights coming on of own accord on a 2007 Smax, again only on one side. A quick check of the owners manual, shows that when the ignition is off, the parking lights can be switched on, on one side, left or right by using the indicator. Very strange. Seems to be making a virtue out of a potential fault. As I can see no reason why anyone would wish to do this. I know for certain that the indicator has not been used in my car and yet the parking lights come on, on one side,L or R, on their own. Very annoying. As a 2007 it's just still under warranty. Going to Ford Finglas to sort out.


----------



## ajapale (19 Apr 2009)

ajapale said:


> The rear bulb indicator light comes on but the bulbs are fine.



This was an intermittent problem which did not recurr.



ajapale said:


> The airbag light comes on occassionally and intermittently.



The mechanic fixed this by adjusting a sensor underneath the dirver's seat.



ajapale said:


> Even when you turn off the lights the left hand lights (or the right hand lights) stay on for some bizzare reason!



This is the same as your problem. If you turn off the indicators before turning off the ignition then this does not happen. It is truly the most bizzare feature I have ever come accross.



ajapale said:


> The beeper for when you leave your lights on doesnt work (it starts to work some time after you have left the car!)



We were never able to resolve this. It has resulted on the lights being left on and the battery being drained on a few occasions. It is very frustrating as you would expect the "binging" to begin before you leave the car.



ajapale said:


> Im booking it in to the ford dealer next week to run diagnostics and will let you know how I get on.



Apart from the airbag light problem they were unable to help with any of the other problems.


The s-max is a really fine 7 seater and I dont let these weird minor irritations cloud my view of it!

aj


----------



## mathepac (20 Apr 2009)

ajapale said:


> ... This is the same as your problem. If you turn off the indicators before turning off the ignition then this does not happen. It is truly the most bizzare feature I have ever come accross....


This has featured on all VW, Audi, Skoda & Seat cars for many years, I'm glad to hear Ford have copied it. Simply return the indicator stalk to the neutral position and the parking lights will not be activated with the ignition off. If however you need to park on a poorly lit road road after dark, move the idicator stalk up or down and the front & rear parking lights will illuminate on the corresponding side of the car.


----------



## Pacific (20 Apr 2009)

Thanks for reply ajaplae. The parking lights issue on my SMax is even a little more confusing - even with the indicators off and never in use, the parking lights come on of their own accord. I doubted myself the first time it happened thinking the indicators must have been in use. The second time, I made sure to check the indicators first and they were not in use - i.e. the stalk not up nor down. The indicator switch control is malfunctioning somehow and strangely on both occassions I've noticed it, it was a warm day (now that is unusual?!). The only way to turn them off is to turn the ignition (the indicator comes on - again stalk not up or down) and then turn off the ingition. Unfortunately this is only temporary as the parking lights come on again either L or R when the car is hot. As the day cools the parking lights will remain off when the ignition is turned. All very laborious and irritating. Can't make contact with dealership as phones are down?? 
Update: Got a Booking with Dealer this week (warranty out in 7 days!!)


----------



## burkemg (20 Apr 2009)

I have an 08 S-Max 1.8TDCI and it too has had electricla issues.

ABS and VSC failed as did a few others - seat belt warning, cruise control

Took 4 weeks to get the parts!

Ford very unhelpful - had to push all the way!

Miss the Spare wheel though the run flats do the trick

A good car none theless probably stay away from Ford next time


----------



## Pacific (24 Apr 2009)

Well getting a new indictaor stalk fitted next week, under warranty, it appears to be a knwown issue with the Smax. Found Ford very good (so far), fingers crossed it will resolve the issue.


----------



## Pacific (13 Jan 2010)

Another issue I've found with my Smax (07) is how ridiculously difficult it is to change the brakelight bulbs. The high central light and left rear bulbs have gone in quick succession.

I ended up going to the Ford dealer for the central light because it just proved too difficult - you have to pull off a whole panel, then access these  butterfly clips all through very small openings. I ended up braking some plastic clips on the panel and gave up before I did any more damage. The dealer charged €30 to do the job.

A week later another break light bulb has gone and again access to one of the wing nuts is virtually impossible unless you have the fingers of a Gibbon. Not another €30 - the most expensives bulbs in the world.

By the way- a warning message appears in the dash when these bulbs went " STOP rear bulb fault " - I though I had to stop the car the 1st time it happened.


----------



## ajapale (13 Jan 2010)

The "lights on" beeper does not beep for several seconds with the result it only starts beeping after you have left the car and are out of earshot.

We ran down the battery yesterday because the beeper did not beep in time!


----------



## Pacific (13 Jan 2010)

Yes I've noticed that on occassions when exiting quickly the lights on alarm seems to delay. But mostly it's ok. 

Anyone have a go at replacing brake bulb or is it a non-runner?


----------



## Pacific (24 Jan 2010)

Solved the rear brake bulb replacement problem I had. Here is how I solved it for anyone interested (see below). I've also posted this on the other sites I sought help from.

Replacing the lower brake light bulb on a Ford Smax is far easier than on first inspection. As the owners manual states both panel covers beside the brake light need to be removed but what the manual doesn’t tell you is that a grey plastic foam panel behind the larger panel must also be removed (careful as it is easy to tare). This comes out easily as there no clips etc holding it in. Now two white plastic wing nuts should be visible both behind the small panel. The first wing nut is accessed via the small panel opening, and the second wing nut is accessed via the much large opening once the large plastic foam panel is removed. The wing nuts once unscrewed come away (i.e. do not stay in place) so be careful you don’t lose them into the interior of the wing. The whole lamp must now be removed. This is very easily achieved by gently pushing on the wing nut screws you have just exposed. Once the lamp unit is free on the exterior, the short electric cable to it, needs to be disconnected by pressing on the top release. To expose the bulbs, the single screw on the bulb holder needs to be removed. The brake bulb is a 380 12V 21/5W. Price €3.70 for a pair in Halfords. Take care not to touch the bulb when inserting. Follow these instructions in reverse order to replace the unit.


----------



## Phoenix7796 (27 Apr 2011)

Hi there have read your posts about the indicater & parking light problem which is exactly what is happening to my car all the time draining the battery.  i see you had your indicator stalk replaced did this solve the problem? Ford garage told me I need my alarm battery replaced at £250, but can't see how this relates to the parking lights and indicator problem. Not had any problems with alarm or wipers. would appreciate your feedback. thanks


----------

